# 6 year old ginger & white tom cat needing good home



## gizmo86 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

Recently we I have found myself in a unfortunalt situation where I am forced to look for a new home for Gizmo the 6 year old tom cat.

He is an out door cat however for the last month has been living indoors due to me moving to a flat. Gizmo has been neutered and is free to a loving home. I would want to meet the people who decided they would like to adopt Gizmo as this is a very hard decission for me and would like to know he is going to a good home.

he is good with dogs as he has lived with them all his life, he has had no medical problems other than a urine infection. He is a very loving cat with his own personality, i must say he can be a bit on the lazy side.

Unfortunaly i cannot drive therefore anyone interested in adopting Gizmo would have to be able to collect him, we reside in Dumfries Scotland. I can send pictures of him .

Thank you

Ashlee


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of the position you are in, where by you need to re-home your beloved cat Gizmo. It was be very hard for you.
As he is used to dogs I would have been willing to have helped if I had lived nearer.
Why don't you post a picture of him on here. Hopefully, that will encourage people to offer him a new home.
I do so hope you find him the right new home very soon.
Good luck


----------



## gizmo86 (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you, as soon as he will sit still long enough for me to get one of him i will post a picture of him  
I did have pictures of him but with the split of my relationship left me with none, hence the reason i have gizmo in a flat.
Yes this is a very hard decision for me and there will be tears when he goes as ive had him from a kitten, he has kept me company through these times and it will be hard to see him go. unfortunatly i am a student nurse and it requires me to be away a lot and i have no one to look after him


----------

